# puppy growth rate



## mannyCA (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this breed and we recently got a 3 month old sable. When she arrived she was 10 lbs and one month later she's at 19 lbs. Is this a normal rate of growth, weight gain for her?
 Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## EchoThePuppy (Jul 16, 2015)

Glad to see such a nice gain from her. 

10 lbs at 3 months old is quite light in my opinion. Was she a rescue? If she is a shepherd she might not have been eating right. 

Possible she's a mix?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

My pups have been on the small side due to poor nutrition and neglect. The smallest at 9 weeks weighed 12.5lbs. Sounds like your girl is very small.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

She sounds very small.. That being said, is she just small or is there an issue? Has she been dewormed? Does she have diarrhea? What are you feeding her? Can you see her ribs?

As for growth rate, Bear gained between 10-13 pounds a month. He was 10lbs at 8 weeks, which was very thin for him and it took me a few weeks to get some health weight on him. He is now 5 months 1 week, and between 55-60 pounds.. Its very hard to weigh him at home because hes like a fish out of water when you pick him up..


----------



## NS pos31 (Feb 8, 2015)

My Simba is a gsd/rottie mix and was about 4.5 kilograms at 8 weeks. In the first month he more than doubled that. He gained almost 2 kilograms per week at first,but after 18weeks weight gain slowed down. He is now 9 months old and weighs about 40 kilograms. We'll weigh him next week when he has a vet check.


----------



## sbailey14 (Jul 3, 2015)

Lucy was 13 lbs. at 3 months and I promise you she was well-fed and treated like a Puppy Princess. A breeder/trainer once told me that it doesn't matter how much you feed them 3-5 cup/day but they are still going to growth at the same rate. The growth plates are there and no kibble or anything will change that. Muscle development is different. I'm often told "your dog is thin" but she eats 3 cups/day and gets a few handfuls of training treats a day when we are out working. I also have "treat chews" for her to help with her teething process (I freeze everything so she has a bit more relief). Also, it's hard for me to remember as well but growth charts are JUST AVERAGES so someone had to be on both sides of the spectrum to produce those numbers.


----------



## Na'avah's Daddy (Jul 24, 2015)

mannyCA said:


> Hi, I'm new to this breed and we recently got a 3 month old sable. When she arrived she was 10 lbs and one month later she's at 19 lbs. Is this a normal rate of growth, weight gain for her?
> Thanks for the feedback.


Maybe this will help as I have access to three dogs and records to a fourth consistently.
I have a female that is currently at 33lbs(giardia not helping) and her two brothers who I see regularly at 36lbs and 38lbs at 3.5months today. I have records from 15 years ago on my sable female that show her at 33lbs at 3 months. My current female and her brother's mom is 84lbs(before pregnanacy) and dad is a very substantial 96lbs.
That being said, your sable should technically be 31-34lbs at 3 to 3.5 months. You're saying that she's 19lbs. Thats very light. I'd take her to vet and make sure she's healthy.


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 23, 2015)

She eats 3-4 times a day and is very, very active. She has been to the vet and they said she was fine. She has been dewormed, is a brat, and is a princess also. With 3 "brothers" she gets plenty of attention and treats. The guy I got her from had the litter on blue buffalo wilderness but am in the process of switching to Eagle Pack after reading some unfavorable reviews of BB. Stool is solid and healthy but not very dry and no vomiting/diarrhea. The photo is her at 2 months.


----------



## Na'avah's Daddy (Jul 24, 2015)

She's a cutie... What a face! If vet says she's fine... then roll with it. She very likely can have a growth spurt and and then we'll be talking about how to keep her from pushing you out of bed.


----------



## RobertT (Apr 21, 2012)

My Helo is 14 weeks old and weighs 33 pounds.
He was gaining 4-5 pounds a week at one point.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She looks fine to me. If the vet says she is fine and she is healthy don't worry about it. You want her to grow slow and steady. I used to feed Eagle Pack years ago, decent food, just hard for me to get so I switched.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh my, she is adorable!


----------

